# 45-70 Marlin



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Got a great deal on an older Marlin lever action 45-70. It’s JM stamped and in mint condition. Owner told me it was his fathers and only a few rounds sent down the Barrel. The loading gate isn’t even scratched yet. Got that a couple hundred rounds for it for under $450. Anyone have any experience with one? Wondering about hunting with it in the fall. Open sites or scope it? Thoughts.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> Got a great deal on an older Marlin lever action 45-70. It’s JM stamped and in mint condition. Owner told me it was his fathers and only a few rounds sent down the Barrel. The loading gate isn’t even scratched yet. Got that a couple hundred rounds for it for under $450. Anyone have any experience with one? Wondering about hunting with it in the fall. Open sites or scope it? Thoughts.


I have a Marlin Guide Gun in a .45-70. Use it mostly for bear. I will say that the few deer I have shot with it never blinked before hitting the ground. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh it is a terrible gun. I'll give you $500 for it just because I feel bad for you and want you to get a little something out of it for your troubles... I have seen these go for double what you have paid! When I thought you were listing for sale, I was figuring how I was going to get it since away from OH for a few weeks now...

If this is one of the older one's without the stupid extra safty switch. Just uses the hammer at half-cock - then you got a great deal. this will be a great Ohio deer gun - a real thumper... I would still put a standard Nikon 2-7 or 3-9 scope on it. I have a Marlin 30-30 from 70's (original owner) and it is topped with a 2.5x7 Redfield (old school wide view) with see through mounts. that is my brush gun when running down deer/bear in PA mountains. wish could use in Ohio. Modern muzzleloaders are now longer range than the 30-30 so range is not the issue.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

i’ve Seen the new Marlins running around $600+ figure if I don’t like it there is at least $100-$150 that I can make on the gun then sell the ammo at half of what the standard ammo costs and I’d be in great shape. Standard weaver mount for the scope I would assume?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Picked up a Henry last year. Dropped a buck at 65yds w/iron sites. Been debating to put a scope on it. I like the clean lever action look, but my eyesite says different. With the price of 45/70 rounds you made out big time. Good find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My buddy has a newer Remington made marlin 45/70. 2 x 7 x 32 scope. I think it’s perfect for that 200 yard gun. He shoots sub 1 inch 100 yard groups with the hornady leverevolution Not a huge fan of that sst style bullet, but it’s been extremely accurate in anything that we shoot them in.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I hit 45 this year and the eyesight is going need cheaters. My food is starting to look blurry on the plate! I think the scope is the way to go as well. Might have to pay to get it mounted saves my shoulder and saves cost of ammo. Great insight guys I appreciate the help


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a couple JM 45 70 and have Leupold 3x9 on them, I am using hand loaded Hornady 300 gr JHP with great success. If you look at the first 2 digits on the serial number and subtract from 100 it will tell you the year it was made, 20xxxx -100 = 80 or 1980 would be the year of manufacture, congratulations on a great deal and gun,


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice find. I would put a quality 2-7 on it. I have Leupold, Nikon, and Vortex 2-7 power scopes. I would probably go with Leupold on the 45-70, I trust them more for durability. I would mount the scope your self. I have seen a lot of botched mount jobs done by a shop or vendor. You can sight in very quickly using the method described by Lundy. I like to mount and sight everything in myself to make sure that it’s done correctly, plus it just feels good when you start punching tight groups with your set up.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice find. I would put a quality 2-7 on it. I have Leupold, Nikon, and Vortex 2-7 power scopes. I would probably go with Leupold on the 45-70, I trust them more for durability. I would mount the scope your self. I have seen a lot of botched mount jobs done by a shop or vendor. You can sight in very quickly using the method described by Lundy. I like to mount and sight everything in myself to make sure that it’s done correctly, plus it just feels good when you start punching tight groups with your set up.


Totally agree with mounting scope yourself. Bought a leuplod at cabelas this winter. Mounted it myself and it did not hold zero. When I returned cabelas insisted on remounting. They remounted base and put the long screws where the short screws go. Bolt hung up on screws, not allowing bolt to shut the last 1/8 inch. Took to range, gun wouldn’t fire. Back to cabelas and they said that wasn’t why the gun wouldn’t fire. They wanted to send it back to savage! I instructed guy to take scope and base off and see if bolt would close. He took it to the back for a few minutes. Came back out and said, “the other guy tightened the base screws too tight, I loosened one of them up and it will be ok now”..... idiots. They gave me a new scope, I remounted base and scope and it now shoots penny sized 100 yard groups.
If you don’t feel comfortable mounting it, take it to a real gunsmith for mounting,


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great advice gentlemen I’ll start looking into it the scopes. I have a $100 gift card for Cabelas should put a dent in the scope price


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a early JM 1895 that I took on trade over 40yrs ago. The only reason I kept it was it was exceptionally accurate. I had a Lyman 66 reciever sight on it since I got it. I got excited when Ohio went rifle and put a new 3x9 Burris on it. I too shoot hot 300g Hornady JHPs and have got 1 1/2" groups at 100yds with it. It will do a little better with 405g at lower velocities. I took the 3x9 off it and went back to reciver sight. If I had to use scope, especially for Ohio deer I would look for a good low power scope like 3x. I hunt thick rugged stuff and big scope isn't needed. Mounting scope
is easy. Just remove plug screws and screw on scope base. One piece ones are best and put a little lock tite on base screws. Weavers are most popular and are reasonably priced. Base & rings. The only thing I have done to mine is peel off a lot of excess wood on stock & forend.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a great set of guns there! Great advice


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What ever scope you buy stay away from Chinese bargains, they won't hold up under thump of 45/70s. There are a lot of new Marlin 1895 guide guns around here. Guys bought BSA and Barska as well as some others I never herd off. At the best they wouldn't hold 0 and at worst you could use them to rattle up a buck after a few shots. One guy has a shotgun scope on his, Simmons I think and that's the cheapest scope that I know of that has held up 3 seasons and a lot of plinking. I have K3x on the 1894 44mg I don't know if they make them anymore. My Bro has Leupold 2x7 on his and he likes it. I don't like varibles and if possible stick to straight powers. Less parts, less to go wrong. Anything over 4x is a waste on a Ohio deer gun anyway, most deer here are shot 100yds and under.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with the the lower power theory. Last few gun seasons my deer have been shot walking in at almost bow range so high power isn’t needed just something that will take a shock like you mentioned


----------

